# Unscented Sodium Percarbonate Brands - Definitive Answer



## Bizier (10/12/08)

Hi, and yes I have searched.

I have a good sniff in stores of every no-frills kind of sodium perc, and they all seem to be lemon scented to varying degrees.

Can anyone suggest any brand that is definitely unscented.

I know Aldi came up, I haven't tried this one.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## kabooby (10/12/08)

Aldi  


I have also got it from Woolworths but it was awhile ago

Kabooby


----------



## Snow (10/12/08)

I just bought one in Coles. I think it might actually be the Coles brand, but I can't remember for sure - I'm not at home atm. The product was labelled "sensitive", for doing nappys of babies with sensitive skin and specifically stated it was "fragrance free". it was around about 34-36% sodium perc and it cleaned my fermenter a treat and didn't smell of anything.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Bizier (10/12/08)

Cheers. Because my babies ARE sensitive.


----------



## wakkatoo (10/12/08)

I use plain old Napisan oxyaction. The stuff in the pink container. It's not lemon scented, just smells like plain old napisan. Never had a problem with it so long you rinse afterwards (which can open a whole different can of worms <_< )

Going to move on to a no-rinse solution next year in an effort to save just that little bit more water.


----------



## jendres (10/12/08)

Bizier said:


> Hi, and yes I have searched.
> 
> I have a good sniff in stores of every no-frills kind of sodium perc, and they all seem to be lemon scented to varying degrees.
> 
> ...



Coles has a hypoallergenic brand. This is what I use and it is fragrance free.

The other option is to get the bulk bag of the pure stuff. I think there is a wiki article about it.

Here is a pic:


----------



## Bizier (10/12/08)

Cool, I rinse and use a no-rinse, so it is cool - but I don't want a "Spontaneous Radler

ED:

Thanks heaps, very much appreciated.


----------



## Snow (10/12/08)

Jeff E said:


> Coles has a hypoallergenic brand. This is what I use and it is fragrance free.
> 
> The other option is to get the bulk bag of the pure stuff. I think there is a wiki article about it.
> 
> Here is a pic:



That's the one! That's the one!
 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Bizier (10/12/08)

Champion Snow, I am off to Coles

ED: Champion Jeff!


----------



## wyatt_girth (10/12/08)

Napisan BabyCare MSDS For some reason it is nearly always on special at Toys R us.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/12/08)

I just use the Aldi brand ( D-San ), its non-scented cheapest and works.


----------



## jendres (11/12/08)

Found that wiki article. It is by sosman.

http://www.brewiki.org/CleaningAndSanitation

He lists a Melbourne supplier of 25kg bags of pure sodium percarbonate. Probably easier just to buy the napisan which includes the surfactants, detergents, etc to help clean up the gunk.


----------



## apd (11/12/08)

Bizier said:


> Can anyone suggest any brand that is definitely unscented.



Dan,

Is this for use as a cleaner or sanitiser?

My wife runs a coffee business. This involves cleaning the coffee machine with bleach and I realised the other day that the bleach she uses is sodium percarbonate. It's food grade and therefore fragrance free (and in the process of being certified for use in 'organic' food processing, just for good measure).

The mixture is 25% sodium percarbonate. Not sure what other mixtures normally are.

Will get the name of it when I get home.

Andrew


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/12/08)

I use the SB Coles brand napisan, works fine for me


----------



## goatherder (11/12/08)

I've tried Aldi Di-San and it is absolutely scented. Maybe you guys get a different version to me but it's got an intense lemon scent.

The one I've used is Napisan BabyCare. Definitely not scented.

An unscented product has just a faint chemical aroma.


----------



## matt white (11/12/08)

Go for Woolies Home Brand Nappy Treatment Plus - its 346g/kg sodium percarbonate, its cheap and it works. There is no mention of scents on the packaging (thats not to say there not lurking).

I've soaked kegs, fermenters, glassware, taps, beerlines etc for years with no dramas. Whatever you use just rinse it well in hot water.


----------



## Parks (11/12/08)

gilbrew said:


> Go for Woolies Home Brand Nappy Treatment Plus - its 346g/kg sodium percarbonate, its cheap and it works. There is no mention of scents on the packaging (thats not to say there not lurking).
> 
> I've soaked kegs, fermenters, glassware, taps, beerlines etc for years with no dramas. Whatever you use just rinse it well in hot water.



+1. Woolies Home Brand nappy soaker. Smells like it could possibly have a slight scent but that could just be the clean smell of the product. Never had any effect on my beer (that I know of....)


----------



## apd (12/12/08)

The name of the coffee machine cleaning stuff is Cafetto EVO.

Andrew


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/12/08)

goatherder said:


> I've tried Aldi Di-San and it is absolutely scented. Maybe you guys get a different version to me but it's got an intense lemon scent.
> 
> The one I've used is Napisan BabyCare. Definitely not scented.
> 
> An unscented product has just a faint chemical aroma.



Aldi have 2 different nappi-sans, one scented, the other is not.The blue label is scented, the white label is not.


----------



## reviled (12/12/08)

I use an unscented nappisan, but was wondering, since you rinse the crap out of anything you clean with napisan, why does it matter if its scented or not?? Does the smell ingrain itself into the plastic?


----------



## staggalee (12/12/08)

How much are people paying for napi san stuff?
I`m getting sod. percarb from a cleaning supplier for $4.82 per kg, they say it`s over 90%.
How does that price compare with the napi san products?

stagga.


----------



## jendres (12/12/08)

staggalee said:


> How much are people paying for napi san stuff?
> I`m getting sod. percarb from a cleaning supplier for $4.82 per kg, they say it`s over 90%.
> How does that price compare with the napi san products?
> 
> stagga.



Well coles online, where I got the picture from, has it for around the same price IIRC. But that is around 35%. You should be able to get away with around half the amount I use. (Which isn't much anyway.)


----------



## Bizier (12/12/08)

I get a very strong lemon from any Woolies and Franklins napisan stuff, even where fragrance is not listed as an ingredient.

I will have a sniff of the Coles and Aldi brand ones to see if I get the same. Though I don't have any Coles too close by.

Where do you get yours Stagga?

And APD, I am only using it for a cleaner - I apply with a sponge in a pretty strong solution with hot water and it seems to strip everything off, then rinse with boilling water, then rinse with cold water, then rinse with no rinse (iodophor at the moment).


----------



## muckanic (12/12/08)

Agreed, Woolies' is definitely scented, although I'm not sure this is so significant as no brand is likely to be suitable for a no-rinse approach. The surfactants will affect head retention, and the carbonate will alkalise the brew slightly. OTOH, doesn't Iodophor contain surfactants? and I have even heard of folks no-rinsing low conc bleach which presumably leaves a caustic residue at least. The only sanitiser that seems to be theoretically OK is metabisulphite, as it only leaves a bit of sulphate salt behind. Maybe add phosphoric acid to that list, provided you regard it as a sanitiser. And then there is peroxide, provided you can get it without any other gunk in there.


----------



## Bizier (12/12/08)

I am more worried that the scent will leach into my plastic fermenter (as hop scent does) and may release itself into my beer. I find the artificial lemon smell pretty foul. And I am the kind of person that would be paranoid and 'look for it' in the beer, until I found something that tasted like artificial lemon, then toss the beer.


----------



## staggalee (12/12/08)

[quote name='Bizier' date='Dec 12 2008, 10:04 AM' post='38810

Where do you get yours Stagga?
[/quote]

Sampson Chemical Products 0732834511

stagga.

edit-2 minute drive for me, bit far for you tho


----------



## goatherder (12/12/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Aldi have 2 different nappi-sans, one scented, the other is not.The blue label is scented, the white label is not.



This one?





Intense lemon scent, makes me sneeze. I'll have a sniff of the blue one next time I'm in Aldi.



> I use an unscented nappisan, but was wondering, since you rinse the crap out of anything you clean with napisan, why does it matter if its scented or not?? Does the smell ingrain itself into the plastic?



Yes. The scent will ingrain into the plastic. It may rinse or fade over time though. Bitter experience here - I had a wonderful robust porter which had just the slightest hint of napisan scent in it. Completely ruined.




> How much are people paying for napi san stuff?
> I`m getting sod. percarb from a cleaning supplier for $4.82 per kg, they say it`s over 90%.
> How does that price compare with the napi san products?



I used to pay about $5-6 per kilo for the napisan babycare. I suspect it was about 20% by weight sodium percarbonate. I went halves in a bag of pure percarbonate with a local brewer which cost about $3 per kilo, but that was a while back. $4.82 is good value, seeing it's 3-4 times the strength of the supermarket products. You just have to be disciplined enough to use less. I'm guilty of using a tablespoon when a teaspoon is enough.


----------



## zabond (13/12/08)

After reading this thread yesterday I went to Aldi-Coles & Safeway sniffed about a dozen different brands[think some people thought I was a druggy looking for a cheap fix]after all that reasearch? the only one that I could not pick up a hint of lemon smell was "VANISH NAPPYSAN BABY CARE"" enzyme & fragrance free"but its only 25.7*/*,put 1/2 tspn in a plastic milk bottle shook the crap out of it took a sg 005, rinsed well,refilled with water stuck it in fridge over night sg 1.00 and had a taste this morn,no apparent taste or smell
Russ


----------



## Bizier (13/12/08)

Good stuff Russ,

I am actually tripping, I went shopping in Aldi last weekend with the GF and had a sniff of the nappy soak stuff, and I came home without it - can't remember the details, but there must be a reason I didn't buy it.

I'll have a look for that one Russ


----------



## Doogiechap (13/12/08)

ZABOND said:


> After reading this thread yesterday I went to Aldi-Coles & Safeway sniffed about a dozen different brands[think some people thought I was a druggy looking for a cheap fix]after all that reasearch? the only one that I could not pick up a hint of lemon smell was "VANISH NAPPYSAN BABY CARE"" enzyme & fragrance free"but its only 25.7*/*,put 1/2 tspn in a plastic milk bottle shook the crap out of it took a sg 005, rinsed well,refilled with water stuck it in fridge over night sg 1.00 and had a taste this morn,no apparent taste or smell
> Russ



My experience is identical to Russ',
I did the sniff test on a bunch of different containers with disappointing odors coming from all of them except for the Vanish. In the past the no name brand stuff was fine but I think we get whatever odorant ingredients the manufacturer decides to use from batch to batch.
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Greg Lawrence (14/12/08)

I am currently using PSR (Chlorinated Trisodium Phosphate). I dont know why is is called PSR?
Anyway, I use 1 teaspoon per litre of hot water as per directions on pack (from HBS).
After reading some of this topic I had a search in the laundry and foun some Sodium Percarbonate in the form of Aldi Di-San plus. The label says it has 27.5 soduim percarbonate.
What sort of concerntration should I use? 

How many teaspoons per 1 litre of water.


----------



## PostModern (14/12/08)

Gregor said:


> I am currently using PSR (Chlorinated Trisodium Phosphate). I dont know why is is called PSR?



*P*ink *S*tain *R*emover.


----------



## hongyechem (16/10/10)

apd said:


> Dan,
> 
> Is this for use as a cleaner or sanitiser?
> 
> ...



Andrew , can you tell what 's brand of that sodium percarbonate you bought ? and where ? what 's the seller's name ?


----------



## manticle (16/10/10)

Not sure if apd is around much but from the same page further down:



apd said:


> The name of the coffee machine cleaning stuff is Cafetto EVO.
> 
> Andrew



http://cafetto.com/cafeprod.htm


----------



## michael_aussie (16/10/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> I use the SB Coles brand napisan, works fine for me



+1 for this product

Coles
$mart buy
1kg
napicare plus
active ingredient: contains Sodium percarbonate 346g/kg equivalent to 4% w/w available oxygen.

cheap, does a great job, and no perceivable taste or smell.


----------



## Bribie G (16/10/10)

Our local catering wholesalers at Morayfield can do 25k sacks for around the $90 mark which is good for a bulk buy. I missed out on the last bulk buy which Sully (on leave from brewing while he builds his grand designs thingo) used to organise.


----------



## TidalPete (16/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Our local catering wholesalers at Morayfield can do 25k sacks for around the $90 mark which is good for a bulk buy. I missed out on the last bulk buy which Sully (on leave from brewing while he builds his grand designs thingo) used to organise.



This stuff is 100% Sod Perc & is great value. Find 4 other brewers to share the 25 KG sack, get 5 el cheapo 5 litre plastic drums for the split & you'll probably get change out of $20 per 5 Kg's. One level tsp is enough to clean a 30 litre fermenter.
Well worth the effort.

TP


----------



## Batz (16/10/10)

Here

http://www.organicsaustraliaonline.com.au/prod4878.htm

Batz


----------



## HoppingMad (16/10/10)

I use this stuff. If people reckon there's lemon in it they're more sensitive than me. Just smells caustic like any detergent powder. Just took a whiff now.

Just go with the Coles stuff if you live near a Coles or this stuff if you're near a Woolies, but reckon they all do the same thing and will both be similar in price - whichever you use just check how much sodium percarb you're getting - 35%/346g is good enough for me for the Woolies one. 

Hopper.


----------



## Hatchy (16/10/10)

http://beerbelly.com.au/cleaning.html


----------



## rendo (16/10/10)

Guys,

I have used this one over and over and over again with NO problems. Definitely no scent. SOMETIMES it goes on half price special and u get the 2kg tub for $5-$6, usually 2kg is $11. So wait for it to go on special, get a 2kg tub or two and its enough to last you (& more) until it goes on special again. I even let the wife use it   (if only she would brew the beer for me too and bottle it, and pour it into a glass for me...then again I enjoy brewing too much, maybe she could just wash the bottles)

I have sniffed em all, at all the major retailers, several times over. Sometimes getting a little to over zealous with my sniffing and I could feel the caustic action going on in my sinuses...

Anyway...this stuff is GREAT and quite strong at ~35%!! The other ones mentioned earlier, the coles sensitive is also fantastic, a bit dearer, rarely on special, only about 25%, but its still good.

Rendo the napisan sniffer



HoppingMad said:


> I use this stuff. If people reckon there's lemon in it they're more sensitive than me. Just smells caustic like any detergent powder. Just took a whiff now.
> 
> Just go with the Coles stuff if you live near a Coles or this stuff if you're near a Woolies, but reckon they all do the same thing and will both be similar in price - whichever you use just check how much sodium percarb you're getting - 35%/346g is good enough for me for the Woolies one.
> 
> Hopper.


----------



## TidalPete (16/10/10)

Hatchy said:


> http://beerbelly.com.au/cleaning.html



NEVER EVER!

TP


----------



## rotten (17/10/10)

TidalPete said:


> NEVER EVER!
> 
> TP



I have used coopers sanitiser and now napisan 'vanish'. Why is the beerbelly version a 'NO GO'?
Cheers


----------



## Hatchy (17/10/10)

As far as I'm aware it's pure sod perc at a pretty reasonable price. I've certainly never worried about whether or not it's scented.


----------



## redbeard (17/10/10)

rendo said:


> I have sniffed em all, at all the major retailers, several times over. Sometimes getting a little to over zealous with my sniffing and I could feel the caustic action going on in my sinuses...
> <snip>
> Rendo the napisan sniffer



This explains a lot from when I use to work with you !!

Still have to cross paths to share a few belgians ....


----------



## DU99 (17/10/10)

i use di-san plus from aldi for cleaning only,its 25.7 sod/per..rinse after using..


----------



## rendo (17/10/10)

yes...belgians minus the napisan.

That would be grand. 

(didnt u often wonder why I was ducking down to the supermarket and coming back with white powder on my shirt & tie....until they got rid of ties...of course)





redbeard said:


> This explains a lot from when I use to work with you !!
> 
> Still have to cross paths to share a few belgians ....


----------



## TidalPete (18/10/10)

rotten said:


> I have used coopers sanitiser and now napisan 'vanish'. Why is the beerbelly version a 'NO GO'?
> Cheers



Nothing wrong with what you're using rotten but see Posts 36, 37 & 38 for a better Sodium Perc option. 
"NEVER EVER" is just a personal preference not to give Beerbelly my custom after two long & frustrating attempts to purchase gear there. Made my own instead.

TP


----------



## sluggerdog (9/11/11)

DU99 said:


> i use di-san plus from aldi for cleaning only,its 25.7 sod/per..rinse after using..



This One (Attached Image)?

Anyone else use this without issue? 

Thanks


----------



## loikar (9/11/11)

sluggerdog said:


> This One (Attached Image)?
> 
> Anyone else use this without issue?
> 
> Thanks



Please See Page 2 of this thread.

you want Unscented, unless you like the smell of laundry fresh lemons in your beer.

BF


----------



## Mick74 (9/11/11)

My product of choice is the Cole's brand nappy wash for sensitive skin (seneitive skin = no perfumes) B)


----------



## Pennywise (9/11/11)

I use the no frills scented stuff & it doesn't come through in the beer, I've soaked bottles in a fermenter for over a week and nothing but clean gear, no smell/taste once rinsed. YMMV


----------



## DU99 (9/11/11)

the aldi one i have used few times ..no issues


----------



## Bribie G (9/11/11)

Di-San OXY from Aldi is unscented - I use it all the time when I can't get pure perc.


----------



## BOG (9/11/11)

Muddy Waters said:


> My product of choice is the Cole's brand nappy wash for sensitive skin (seneitive skin = no perfumes) B)



I use this, years of use, never had a problem. 

However, it's just for cleaning, you still need a sanitiser like Idophor etc to sanitize just before use.


BOG


----------



## Bats (6/11/12)

Bribie G said:


> Di-San OXY from Aldi is unscented - I use it all the time when I can't get pure perc.



I am all out of my usual cleaner but have some Di san oxy from Aldi.

Can anyone give me an idea on what ratio to water I should use?

I need to get a cube into the fermenter ASAP and it can not wait till tomorrow when I can get to my LHBS.


----------



## manticle (6/11/12)

No need to be that precise. Use it with super hot or even boiling water. I use probably way too much (I have a bag of the pure stuff) but I have never, ever measured. You just need to clean the gunk off before rinsing and sanitising - it's a bit like using hand dishawashing liquid (not in your brewing stuff of course): hot water and a squeeze of the container until you get enough bubbles. A smidge, a sprinkle, a small handful, a teaspoon or two, about that, a beesdick or two followed by half a bit, just a touch, woops a bit more, stop too much etc, etc.


----------



## Bats (6/11/12)

manticle said:


> No need to be that precise. Use it with super hot or even boiling water. I use probably way too much (I have a bag of the pure stuff) but I have never, ever measured. You just need to clean the gunk off before rinsing and sanitising - it's a bit like using hand dishawashing liquid (not in your brewing stuff of course): hot water and a squeeze of the container until you get enough bubbles. A smidge, a sprinkle, a small handful, a teaspoon or two, about that, a beesdick or two followed by half a bit, just a touch, woops a bit more, stop too much etc, etc.



I owe you for your expert advise Manticle.

So the definitive answer is, about that much.


----------



## Bribie G (6/11/12)

I would use the lid as a "scoop"measure - it has a moulding inside the lid designed to measure a "standard dose" - and that should be good for zapping a fermenter. Then 3 or 4 L of hot tap water, swish around and leave for a while, then a yellow cleaning cloth vigorously applied till the inside of the FV looks virginal (not forgetting the thread in the tap hole). More hot water then go the Starsan or whatever sanitiser you use.


----------



## Bats (6/11/12)

Bribie G said:


> I would use the lid as a "scoop"measure - it has a moulding inside the lid designed to measure a "standard dose" - and that should be good for zapping a fermenter. Then 3 or 4 L of hot tap water, swish around and leave for a while, then a yellow cleaning cloth vigorously applied till the inside of the FV looks virginal (not forgetting the thread in the tap hole). More hot water then go the Starsan or whatever sanitiser you use.



Currently in progress.

Cheers for the advise. :beer:


----------



## Juzdu (15/11/12)

So where does everyone buy their Starsan? Is it only available from CraftBrewer in Qld, so us Southerners need to buy it online?


----------



## Midnight Brew (15/11/12)

Juzdu said:


> So where does everyone buy their Starsan? Is it only available from CraftBrewer in Qld, so us Southerners need to buy it online?




Its not Starsan brand but its the same stuff Phosphoric acid, I get it from Keg King in Springvale. $10 ish for 250ml I think. I bought it a year ago and still have 3/4 left.


----------



## Danhutch333 (15/11/12)

Midnight Brew said:


> Its not Starsan brand but its the same stuff Phosphoric acid, I get it from Keg King in Springvale. $10 ish for 250ml I think. I bought it a year ago and still have 3/4 left.



Keg King +1. Stocked at LHBS in Spearwood, WA.


----------



## Charst (16/11/12)

Juzdu said:


> So where does everyone buy their Starsan? Is it only available from CraftBrewer in Qld, so us Southerners need to buy it online?




brought my last lot from craft brewer but G&G have it from time to time. seems to always have supply issues, the product, nationally i mean


----------



## wobbly (16/11/12)

Whilst not specific to Sodium Percarbonate this site has some good info on the various cleaners and dilutioin rates etc

undefined

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## MaltyGoodness (16/11/12)

Have found the product datasheets for most napisan products.

MSDS - Napisan

All of them contain other chemicals besides the main active ingredient sodium percarbonate. Scented or unscented you still would want to rinse it out multiple times.

Ive used scented generic napisan before and never had any lemon scent issues after rinsing 3 times.

Safety info also doesnt recommend sniffing - Dusts may cause irritation to upper respiratory tract


----------



## The Village Idiot (18/11/12)

Select Boost(Woolies Home Brand) - half the price of Napisan and the same content.


----------

